# 70D vs 6D



## ketan (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi,

I have been using 30D since last 6 years. Now think of changing to a current one. 

Considering 6D or 70D, not sure which one to go for.

My considerations:
70D: Adjustable live view - give more flexibility
6D: Better noise handling (Lens compatibility is not an issue)

Currently more inclined to 6D.

Any views?

Ketan


----------



## Juga (Dec 2, 2013)

Each have their pros and cons and those should be matched up against what you want/need to shoot. Having used both I like the AF system better on the 70D but I would say that is the only advantage over the 6D in my opinion.


----------



## ketan (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks. Having used 30D for several years, the only priority I see is handling noise and do effective low light photography.

Ketan


----------



## Juga (Dec 2, 2013)

If low light is something you shoot in often then the 6D is a champ.


----------



## Solarflare (Dec 2, 2013)

Just wait some more until Canon gives you the 6D2 ! :mrgreen: They just HAVE to give you all the cool features of the 70D as well !!! .. no ?

Both cameras made me think about switching to Canon, so ... cant help you, they both look great on paper ! :mrgreen:





ketan said:


> Thanks. Having used 30D for several years, the only priority I see is handling noise and do effective low light photography.


 Oh, then you want the full frame sensor, obviously.


----------



## Juga (Dec 2, 2013)

Solarflare said:


> Just wait some more until Canon gives you the 6D2 ! :mrgreen: They just HAVE to give you all the cool features of the 70D as well !!! .. no ?
> 
> Both cameras made me think about switching to Canon, so ... cant help you, they both look great on paper ! :mrgreen:
> 
> ...



I don't see the 6D2 happening at least for another year or more.


----------



## ketan (Dec 2, 2013)

Does switching from crop to full frame itself give any quality advantage?


----------



## Juga (Dec 2, 2013)

Image quality largely depends on the glass mounted to it but I immediately noticed a difference between my T4i and 6D. High ISO is where you are largely going to see the biggest difference.


----------



## goodguy (Dec 2, 2013)

No comparison, the 6D is the camera I would go with.

The way I see it full frame vs crop sensor-full frame wins hands down especially when the 6D is such a good camera!


----------



## toughsamurai (Dec 2, 2013)

ketan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been using 30D since last 6 years. Now think of changing to a current one.
> 
> ...




If you shoot more in low light go with 6D
If you shoot sports & Wild life then go with 70D.


----------

